# Benchmark unterschiede... woher?



## jccTeq (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo,


hab da mal 'ne Frage. Hab jetzt eben mal 3DMark2003 bei mir laufen lassen und auf dem System eines Kumpelz. Mein System:

AMD Athlon XP 2400+
ATI Radeon 9000
512MB 333er DDR-RAM
ASUS A7V8X-X
Windows XP
DirectX 9.0
neuste Graka-Treiber

kommt auf sage und schreibe 610 (maximum 720) Punkte.

Das System meines Kumpels:

AMD Athlon XP 2000+
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
1024GB  333er DDR-RAM
ASUS A7V8X-X
Windows 2000 Pro
DX 9.0
gleicher Graka-Treiber, wie ich.

kommt aber auf 5800 Punte!

wir haben beide bei den Tests die Auslagerungsdatei von WIndows deaktiviert, auslagern tut er also nix. Ist also volle Last auf Grafik-Karte, CPU, Board und RAM, von der Platte behindert nix.

Wie kann ein derart dramatischer Punkte-Unterschied möglich sein? Ist das wirklich nur die Grafik-Karte, die einen dermaßen extremen Unterschied macht? Okay, und der RAM-Speicher noch dazu... 

Danke!

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## tanktrooper (17. Januar 2004)

Nun zum einen liegts wirklich an der Grafikkarte, aber dass Du nur auf 720Punkte kommst ist verwunderlich, da ich mit meiner 9000er auf 1100Punkte komme.

Kannst ja mal vergleichen:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=687261


----------



## Framehunter (19. Januar 2004)

*Antwort*

Erst mal: Bei 3DMark 2003 zählt hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte! Außerdem ist es bewießen, das man unter Windows XP mehrere Prozent weniger Spieleleistung hat.


----------



## Jedrzej (19. Januar 2004)

es liegt nur an der GraKa, schießt mich bitt enicht tot wenn das nicht stimmt aber soweit ich weiß unterstützt die 9000er kein dx9 auf welchem nunmal 3dmark03 stark aufbaut,naja und dass die andere karte eine "high-end" karte ist bzw. war und deine im unteren mains-stream segment einzureihen ist macht auch einen riesigen,wenn nicht sogar DEN unterscheid aus ^^


----------

